# I Am Annoyed: One Man's Rants Against This Annoying World



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, I wrote a book that lists and describes everything in the world that annoys me. This is a humor, nonfiction book, which, after I wrote it, I found is not a category that a lot of indie authors are in. So either I wrote a book that doesn't have an audience, or I have filled a void that was missing from everybody's life. Hopefully, it's the latter. You all at KBoards seem like such nice people that I should warn everyone that this book is filthy. I mean really filthy. It's so filthy that I would be kind of ashamed of it if I didn't find it so (insert the swear word of your choice) funny. This book is full of extremely foul language, lewd topics, and questionable subject matter. In other words, all of the good stuff. If you have a twisted, sick sense of humor, and you wish to read something unique, my book is 2.99 on the Kindle. Please give it a shot. Thanks for your time.

I Am Annoyed: One Man's Rants Against This Annoying World


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey, everyone, here's some non annoying news, I Am Annoyed is on sale for only 99 cents from now until the end of Sunday, Feb. 9! For the price of a, well, actually I can't think of many things that cost only 99 cents anymore, so this is a pretty fine deal. Just think of all the laughs you'll have, for less than a dollar. You can't put a price on happiness, but if you could, 99 cents is not too shabby. Please join me as I rant against the annoying machine. What do you have to lose? (Yeah, I know, you could lose 99 cents, but my whole pitch was that 99 cents isn't that much, so please, give my book a shot).

I Am Annoyed: One Man's Rants Against This Annoying World


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

I am so annoyed that I just bought this!

I may be annoyed enough to review it, someday, although, annoyingly, that is not likely, because I am presently hip-deep in Hugh Howey's Sand, unable to sleep for the anxiety, having discovered a deep-seated fear of being buried alive with smelly armpits.

Anxiety attacks are annoying to everyone who's never had one. A run-on sentence is annoying to everyone who hasn't written it. The rule of three suggests that I should have another annoying sentence here, probably about smelly armpits. (Even that's annoying.)

(An annoying confession: I liked the sample, so I bought your book. But I checked _into _your annoying book mostly because when my oldest sister read a snippet of my first novel, in first draft, uninvited, she told our mother that it was "ponderous and annoying." So I put that on the "Praise for" page of the book. She is so annoyed.  )


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow, if not for my own book, that may be the unofficial record for the most uses of the word "annoy." Thanks for buying my book, you are an intelligent, bright, and discerning individual who is not annoying at all. I have to say, this is the first time in quite a while that I feel just a little less annoyed. If only 999,999 more people buy my book, I might be cured of my constant state of annoyance. 

Sadly, though, that's not true. Chances are, being the type of person I am, I'd probably find something annoying about being successful. Still, I would like to find out. Thanks again for buying the book, I hope you like the rest of it.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Okay, so I'm obviously here to bump this thread. It seems to me that I should add something new to the discussion instead of just coming here every week and not adding anything special. But other than the sad fact that my book is no longer on sale and is back to its original price of 2.99, I don't have anything different to say. I mean, I could go on and on about how hilarious this book is, and how reading about everything that annoys a person you don't even know is surprisingly entertaining, but I already did the hard sell in the first post.

I'll tell you what I'm going to do. Since this book is about all my annoyances, each week I'm just going to mention one of these annoyances, and if you wish to read all the nasty things I say about it, you can click on the "I Am Annoyed" at the bottom of my post to buy my book. With all the annoyances that are in the book, I could do this for years. So, the first annoyance I want to mention is:

People who do that annoying "air quote" gesture with their hands when they talk. To read what I have to say about these annoying people, please buy my book. Thank you.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, here for my weekly bump. I actually have some news, I just changed the cover of the book. My first idea for the cover was just a picture of me looking annoyed, but after practicing my "annoyed" face in the mirror, I realized that I either looked like a guy suffering from some type of intestinal distress, or someone who just ate a sour pickle. Plus, I still have an uncomfortable feeling showing my ugly mug anywhere. So I just put the title "I Am Annoyed" in big block letters as my cover. Finally, though, I found a stock illustration of an annoyed guy whose look sums up the way I normally feel. The fact that "annoyed illustrated guy" sort of looks like me anyway is a nice bonus.

So now it's time to mention one of the annoyances in my book. Today, let's go to the supermarket, where too many times, we find people who decide to have a conversation right in the middle of the aisle with their annoying selves and their carts completely blocking everyone's path. Then when you try to get past these people, they give you a dirty look like you're the one inconveniencing them. To read my fantasy on how I would like to deal with these people, please buy my book. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, here for another weekly bump. Since we're in the middle of one of the worse winters in recent memory (curse you, polar vortex!), I thought I'd talk about one of my weather annoyances. I live in a part of the country that gets a ton of snow every year. And every time it snows, the plow guy dumps all the packed snow, slush, and whatever else is in the road into my driveway. It's his job, it keeps the roads clean, I can't fault him for that. Still, whether it's by shovel or snow blower, it's a major chore to remove it. After I finally finish clearing out my driveway, I do get a little feeling of accomplishment. However, it seems to me that no matter how long I wait to clear it, after I'm done and in my house removing sweaty layers of clothing, that's when the plow guy decides to go down my road one more time and dump more stuff (PG version, you know what word I really mean) into my driveway. After he does that, it's looks like I didn't even try to clear out my driveway at all. So, I have to go back outside and repeat the process again, which is a major annoyance. It's almost like the plow guy has it in for me for whatever reason.

So, to read what else I have to say about the plow guy, please buy... wait, that's it, that's all I have to say about the plow guy, you don't have to buy the book to read anymore about him. Still, if you want to read about the hundreds of other things that annoy me, please check out my book. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, time for another weekly bump. Today, let's discuss politics, which I believe is annoying to everyone. This is a touchy subject, however, and I know that if I divulge my political leanings I'm going to probably offend at least half of you who read this. So, instead, I'm just going to talk about negative campaigning. 

Negative campaigning is annoying in of itself, but obviously, it works otherwise no one would do it. Everyone, no matter what political party they belong to, does it. Which brings me to my annoyance. I get extremely annoyed when a candidate complains constantly about his opponent's negative campaign against him while he or his acolytes are doing the exact same thing. Talk about being a total hypocrite. 

Of course, I elaborate more about this in my book, but the reason I'm mentioning this in my weekly bump is that the headline I wrote introducing this annoyance is probably the filthiest thing I put in the book, which is really saying something. You wouldn't think that I could come up with such a profane way of introducing an annoyance about negative campaigning, but I did. And I found it to be totally hilarious. I debated whether I should even keep it in the book, but I believe it was at this point that I decided I was "all in" regarding any questionable subject matter. I figured I was just going to let it rip and let the chips fall where they may. It's so graphic that I'm even too afraid to even hint at what I wrote. So, you know the deal, if you want to read exactly what disgusting thing I wrote, you'll have to buy the book. Of course, I've hyped this so much that when you read it, it probably won't seem that bad. Or you'll think that I have some really major issues. Regardless, thanks for reading.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, I'm back again for another weekly bump. This time I'm going to talk about something annoying that happens to me from time to time, and which probably has annoyed you, too, at some time.

I'm sure there has been many times that, while out in public, you happen to bump into an old acquaintance, and you catch up on what each of you have been up to since you last talked to each other. Usually, the conversation lasts for maybe five minutes, and then you both say your goodbyes and that's that. However, sometimes you end up in a conversation with someone who doesn't know when it's time to quit, and you have to suffer through hearing the mundane details of his boring life. You don't want to be rude and interrupt this blowhard so you start giving out hints like checking your watch constantly, to get this dullard to stop talking. Unfortunately, he either doesn't get the hint, or he does stop talking for a brief moment, but then he remembers something else, and then he starts all over again. So you end up suffering in silence until he finally stops talking and puts you out of your misery. There really is no way out of this predicament, but if I wasn't afraid of hurting anybody's feelings, I would say something rude to get my way out of the conversation. And yes, to read exactly what I would say, you have to buy the book. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, it's time for another weekly bump. Since it's that time of year again, I thought I would talk about an annoyance in sports. I'm sure every year many of you enter the March Madness college basketball tournament office pool (for entertainment purposes only, of course). Maybe some of you follow college basketball religiously, or you're like me, a casual fan who sort of knows what's going on. Anyway, isn't it annoying when the pool is won by someone who doesn't know anything about sports whatsoever? Usually they win by using some type of random method that only works for them. And to know what a couple of those methods are, well, yes, you have to buy the book. Honestly, you can probably figure out what they are, but I have to at least try to give you an incentive to buy the book. I could use the cash, especially since I know I'm not going to win the pool again this year, no matter what method I try. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Yes, it's time for another weekly bump. Today, let's go to the road for a driving annoyance. I try to avoid driving as much as I can since I really want to limit my annoyances. However, even from the passenger side, I usually have to deal with that familiar feeling of annoyance fairly quickly. For example, going through a roundabout is almost always annoying. I do think that in theory, roundabouts are a good idea, but there is one reason why they will never not be annoying. And to find out that reason, yeah, you have to buy the book. See you next week.


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Interesting topic, I'm tempted to buy it when I finally get around to replacing my stolen Kindle; some of my own writing has momentary rants, none of it is all-rant.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Thank you! And curses for the person who stole your Kindle! He or she deprived me of a sale! Seriously, though, thanks for taking the time to comment on my little ol' thread, I greatly appreciate it.


----------



## von19 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aaron Schultz said:


> You all at KBoards seem like such nice people that I should warn everyone that this book is filthy. I mean really filthy. It's so filthy that I would be kind of ashamed of it if I didn't find it so (insert the swear word of your choice) funny. This book is full of extremely foul language, lewd topics, and questionable subject matter. In other words, all of the good stuff. If you have a twisted, sick sense of humor, and you wish to read something unique, my book is 2.99 on the Kindle. Please give it a shot. Thanks for your time.


Oh God, this makes me wanna read it SO bad! >_<
Best. Marketing. Ever. But I have to resist...!

Sent from my SM-T210R using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks, but I was only being truthful. And if you want to read it so bad, why would you deprive yourself of the potential utter joy you could experience reading the depraved thoughts of someone you don't even know? If you don't like it (unlikely, but possible), you can always return it or write a review telling everyone what a horrible person I am (I wouldn't recommend either of these actions). If you do like it (or love it, I'm being hopeful here), you can thank yourself for taking a chance and enriching your life. Plus, you'll make me happy and a little less annoyed. And isn't that the most important thing?


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, time for another weekly bump. This time, I'm going to discuss perhaps the most annoying person ever: the "I think I'm a stand-up comic" guy.(Almost as annoying is the guy who thinks he wrote a hilarious book and won't stop telling everyone about it, but I don't know anyone like that, do you?) Anyway, this guy is the worst. He constantly annoys you by telling you the lamest jokes that even the most hackneyed comics have rejected. Worse still, is when he laughs at his own horrible humor. But the most annoying thing is when he calls you out when you don't laugh at his poor attempts at being funny. I always want to tell this guy off, but I know that doing that isn't socially acceptable. To find out what I would say to this guy if I could, well, you should know the deal by now. See you next time.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, time for the weekly bump. This time, let's go to the restaurant, where you and your dining party can enjoy a pleasant, fine dining experience. Unfortunately, this rarely happens because of a multitude of potential annoyances. Today, I want to focus on the "people at a nearby table who have no inner volume control." These people sound like they're arguing with each other, but actually, they're having a normal conversation. They just either don't know or don't care how loud they are to everyone else in the restaurant. I try to tune them out, but that is impossible to do. So while this is going on, an evil thought always passes through my mind that I feel guilty about. Of course, I still put that thought in my book, and yes, you'll have to buy the book to read it. See you next time.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, time for another weekly bump. Today, I'm going to talk about those annoyingly stupid beer commercials. These commercials usually feature a guy that does something outrageous just to get a bottle of his favorite beer instead of doing the obvious thing: going to a store and simply buying it. I've thought of a scenario that I would love to see in a beer commercial, and to read it, yep, you'll have to buy the book. Thanks for reading, and, of course, please drink responsibly.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, I'm interrupting the weekly bump of annoyance for some non annoying news: I Am Annoyed is once again on sale for 99 cents from now until the end of Sunday, May 4! Here's the link to Amazon for your convenience:

www.amazon.com/dp/B00GZO198C

So, if you read some of my posts here, enjoyed them, and were on the fence on whether to buy this book, well, now you're only risking 99 cents. Plus, the annoyances that are in the book are described far more colorfully than in my posts (which is a nice way to say that I use a lot more vulgar language in the book). Thanks for reading.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, time for the weekly bump of annoyance. In my very first post, I told everyone that my book is really filthy and contains questionable subject matter. Because I respect the rules of this forum, I've highlighted the tamer parts of my book in these posts. However, I figure it won't hurt to mention an example of the questionable subject matter in my book if I don't elaborate on it in my post. So, I'll just say that there's a section in my book that deals with all my annoyances when I, unfortunately, have to use the public restroom. I think it's pretty funny, but I've established that I have a sick sense of humor. If you do, too, please buy my book and check it out. Thank you.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, it's time once again for the weekly bump. Today's annoyance is people who give you too much information about their personal lives. I would elaborate on that, but that would be too much information for this post. So, to read all my thoughts on this subject, you'll have to buy the book. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, it's time once more for the weekly bump. Today's annoyance is overly cheerful people. I have nothing against people who are generally happy, but there are people that are almost psychotic in their cheerfulness. Not only do they sort of frighten me, they also annoy me greatly. Still, if people are really that cheerful, I really shouldn't be bothered by them. However, there may be a thought that crosses my mind when I encounter an overly cheerful person. If you wish to read that thought, yep, you'll have to buy the book. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, I'm here again for the weekly bump. Today's annoyance is overly negative people. These are the people who complain incessantly. They whine and cry all the time about everything. They annoy me so much. Everyone has problems in their day to day life, so who really wants to hear other people's complaints?

Actually, the only time you should want to hear another person's complaints is when he writes about it in a highly entertaining book. Like the one I wrote, for instance. If you buy my book, you can read all my negative comments about negative people. Trust me, it will be a lot more fun than it sounds. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi. It's time once again for the weekly bump. Today, I'm going to admit something that may alienate some potential readers: I am greatly annoyed by children. I don't have anything against people who have or want to have children, but those little buggers do find many ways to annoy me. They annoy me so much that I wrote a whole chapter in my book about them. To give you one example that's in the book, I am annoyed anytime kids are behaving like brats in public while their parents plead from them to take a "timeout." There is something that I am always tempted to do whenever I encounter this type of annoyance, and to read what it is, you'll have to buy the book. Thanks for your time.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

I am not annoyed at all your posts .  How much do I need to be annoyed by your book?  Can I just give you 99 annoys?    I mean do you really want to be annoyed by money?  I mean wouldn't annoys be better than money?  
For what its worth.  My grown children still annoy me.  Other people annoy me too.  
Can you just charge annoys instead of cash?  
Ok now I will quit annoying you.  
You can annoy me with an answer next week.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Actually, according to the rules, I don't have to wait a week to annoy you with an answer, plus I can bump my thread up to the top again so thanks for posting! So, here are all the answers to your questions, in order: only $2.99, no, receiving money is one of the few things that doesn't annoy me, no, until annoys are established as a form of currency, I'll have to charge cash.

I'm sorry your children still annoy you, if it makes you feel any better, I'm sure I still annoy my parents, sometimes not even on purpose. Also, your post didn't annoy me at all, I enjoy any responses to my thread. Finally, if you and maybe a million other people find it in your hearts to buy my book, I'll be able to write the highly positive followup book, I Am Happy: One Man's Raves About Our Wonderful World. Seriously, though, thanks again for posting.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, time for the weekly bump. Today, I want to talk about inconsiderate dog owners who don't clean up after their dog does its bidness, if you get my meaning. It's tough for me sometimes to accept that there are these kinds of people in our world. There is a punishment that I think might be a good deterrent to these dog owners, and to read it, yes, you'll have to buy the book. Thanks for reading. 

By the way, I know that "bidness" is not a real word.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, it's time once again for the weekly bump. Today's annoyance is the mixed signals of flirting. Without getting too personal, I have to admit that when it comes to flirting I am a bit of a dullard. Is the cute waitress flirting with me because she likes me, or is she just angling for a good tip? Well, 99 percent of the time she's just angling for a good tip, but that doesn't stop me from taking the flirting too far by saying something totally inappropriate that ends up getting me into hot water. And to read what I've said, guess what? You'll have to buy the book. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, time for the weekly bump. Today I want to go back in time to when I was an annoyed little kid. Nothing annoyed me more then when my parents used the phrase, "Because I said so," to justify whatever it was they wanted me to do, no matter how stupid it sounded. So, to read what else I have to say on this subject, you'll have to buy the book. Why can't I just tell you what else I wrote instead of making you buy my book? Because I said so.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, time for the weekly bump. Today's annoyance is from a very touchy subject: religion. Hopefully, no one who reads this actually does this, but I am annoyed greatly when someone comes to my house to discuss and/or try to sell me on their religion. I respect everyone's right to whatever religion they want to believe in, but I really don't want to hear about it. My main annoyance is that, because I am such a swell person, I am very polite when I answer the door to these people. However, there is always a question that I would like to ask them, but I never do because I don't want to hurt their feelings. And to read what that question is, yes, you'll have to buy the book. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, time again for the weekly bump. Today's annoyance is when you're walking out in public, and you see someone walking towards you, and you move to get out of his way. However, at the same exact moment, he goes to move out of your way, and you both move in the same direction, so you end up being in each others way anyway. Then you both move in the opposite direction at the same time, so this starts looking like a very terrible mime act. This goes on a couple more awkward times until someone stops completely so the other person can pass. I have a solution to this annoying problem, but it would probably cause even more awkward moments. And to read it, you'll have to buy the book. Thank you.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, time for the weekly bump. In my book, I have a section devoted to some popular sayings that I find annoying. Such "wise" gems like: "If you can't say anything nice about someone, don't say anything at all," "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder," "Two wrongs don't make a right," and many others are mentioned in my book. Not only do I write about why I think these sayings are annoying, in many instances, I write what I think would be a more appropriate saying. For example, the saying, "There's no such thing as a dumb question," annoys me greatly because it's simply not true. My wiser saying would be: "There is such a thing as a dumb question, so keep your mouth shut, dummy." To read other words of wisdom from me, you'll have to buy the book. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, time for another weekly bump. Today's annoyance is having to cut the grass so often during the summer. It seems that after sweating in the hot sun cutting the grass, only a couple of days later, the grass looks like it needs to be cut again. And to tell you the truth, I am not one of those people who care about having a great looking lawn, in fact, if I had it my way I'd let the grass grow to high heavens. Unfortunately, since everyone else in my neighborhood cuts their grass regularly, my lawn would stick out like a sore thumb, plus, I'm sure there is some sort of city ordinance I would be breaking. So I am forced to cut my grass again and again and again. There is something I am always tempted to do that would guarantee that I wouldn't have to cut my grass anymore, and to read it, yep, you'll have to buy the book. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, time for another weekly bump. I'm sorry this is a day late, but I was busy yesterday cutting my grass (yes, I'm still complaining about this). Today's annoyance is an awkward social moment that I like to call "the awkward half hello." To read more about this, yep, you'll have to buy the book. Or, I guess if you're an Amazon Prime member, you could borrow the book. Or, if you're a Kindle Unlimited member, you could read at least ten percent of the book. Any of these options could contribute to me being a little less annoyed. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, time for another weekly bump. In the interest of fairness, after ragging on everything and everyone that annoys me,  I devote a chapter of my book to the things about myself that annoy me. Before you think that I have extremely low self esteem, I have to admit that this is the shortest chapter in my book. One of the things that annoys me about myself is the one major vice that I have, and to read what it is, yep, you'll have to buy the book. I realize that maybe you won't care about the vices of a guy you don't even know, but maybe reading about it may make you feel better about yourself. It's a long shot, but I got to try. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, time for another weekly bump. Today's annoyance is when I screw up doing something that should be, if you are of sound body and mind, automatic. For example, how many times have you went to take a drink of something and you almost missed your mouth completely? I'm not talking about the times when one is on their tenth or twentieth beer, either. Another example is when you chewing something and all of a sudden, you bite the side of your mouth. Why do these things happen? I guess it comes down to the law of averages, if you do something thousands of times, on occasion, you'll screw it up. Anyway, to read more examples of these type of annoyances, yep, you'll have to buy the book. Thanks for your time.

Before I go, here's some non annoying news: I Am Annoyed is going on sale this Monday, Aug. 18 for the low price of 99 cents until the end of Sunday, Aug. 24!!! So, for less than a dollar, you can read all my hilarious rants about this annoying world!!! What a deal!!! By the way, isn't it annoying when people overuse exclamation points?


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, time for another weekly bump, which is just going to be a friendly reminder that I Am Annoyed is on sale for 99 cents until the end of Sunday, Aug. 24. I won't give you a hard sell, but if you enjoyed all my posts on this thread, well, I think you'll like the book. Here's the link to the book for your convenience:

www.amazon.com/dp/B00GZO198C

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, time for the weekly bump. Today's annoyance is an extremely annoying person, who I like to call the "everything is a dirty double entendre" guy. This is a guy who takes any words or phrases someone says, and makes an inappropriate sexual comment about it. With the way the English language is nowadays, practically anything you say can be made into some sexual remark. Not only is this guy creepy and annoying, he's a sexual harassment lawsuit waiting to happen. I would give you some examples of this, but I think they would be inappropriate for this forum. So to read them, yep, you'll have to buy the book. Thank you.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, time for the weekly bump. Today's annoyance is the fact that most prices end in $.99. I know studies show that psychologically, people are more apt to buy something priced this way, but really, does that one cent affect us that much? Are people that feeble minded? I mean, for example, if something is priced $9.99, it's basically ten dollars. Actually, it's even more when you add sale tax. So, in my opinion, it's sad and annoying that people are such dullards that almost everything is priced this way. I have more to add on this subject, but to read it, yep, you'll have to buy the book, which is available on Amazon for the low price of $2.99.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, time for another weekly bump. Today's annoyance is ordering at a fast food restaurant. Surly people taking your order, those same people getting your simple order wrong, and the person ahead of you in line having an order longer than War and Peace are just a few examples of the annoyances one can face when trying to order unhealthy fast food. These are all covered in my book, along with a couple more. Click on the picture of the annoyed guy clenching his fists to read them all! Thanks for your time.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, time for the weekly bump. Today's annoyance is the annoying times when you drop something on the floor, and you think it should be right by your feet, but instead, it's nowhere to be found. To read more of my gripes about this, well, you should know the drill by now. Thanks for reading.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, time for the weekly bump. Today's annoyance is something that probably annoys a lot of people: all those "reality" TV shows that pollute our airwaves. However, there is something that is even more annoying than reality shows and their "stars." And to read what that is, yep, you'll have to buy my book. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, time for the weekly bump. Since we're getting close to more elections in November, my annoyance this week is all those saccharin, cheesy political ads that don't tell you anything about a candidate's views, but rather highlight his or her family. I'll vote for someone if they share most of my political views, I've never voted for anyone just because they apparently love their family. I have more to say on this subject, but to read about it, yep, you'll have to buy my book. Thanks for reading.

By the way, I love my family. Please buy my book.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, time for the (slightly longer than) weekly bump. In my book, I have a section devoted to all the annoyances I have in regards to technology. Advances in technology are supposed to make our lives easier, but in my experience, it also adds so much more annoyance to my life. One annoyance I have avoided is cell phones. Yes, I am one of the few people left in this world who chooses not to have a cell phone. I've made this decision because of one major reason, and to read what it is, guess what? You'll have to buy the book. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, I know it's been awhile (my excuse is that I'm putting the finishing touches on my next book), but I'm bumping this thread to mention that I Am Annoyed is on sale for 99 cents from now until the end of next Saturday, Nov. 22! So, if you've enjoyed all my posts on this thread, please click on the link and give my book a shot:

www.amazon.com/dp/B00GZO198C

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, I'm bumping this thread once again because I Am Annoyed is once again on sale for only 99 cents from now until the end of Feb. 21! Here's the link to the book if you wish to buy this fine, humorous product:

www.amazon.com/dp/B00GZO198C

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

So, after my horrific discovery of my book cover of I Am Annoyed prominently featured in the tumblr, Kindle Cover Disasters, I did what any self-respecting writer would do:

I wrote about it in my blog.


----------



## Aaron Schultz (Jan 20, 2014)

Hello, I have returned to my old thread to tell all you fine people that I Am Annoyed is now selling for only 99 cents! So, if you have read some of my postings and found them to be entertaining, there's a whole book with more of that good stuff, with the extra bonus of foul language, and you can get it for less than a dollar!

Here's the link to the book on Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GZO198C

Thanks for your time.


----------

